# Need some recommendations for water circulation pumps for a 125g aquarium



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Hi all,
I started up my new (second hand) 12g gallon aquarium the other day. At the moment all I have running is a Eheim pro 2 filter (also second hand), and the hoses at the moment are too short to reach end to end. I plan to hard plumb some pvc pipe end to end within the next couple of weeks.
This tank will primarily be a discus tank, I have 22 in their at the moment. I am looking at getting some black sand for substrate. No gravel filter. I will probably get a second canister filter pretty soon.
I am after some advice for some circulation pumps. I have epic amounts of Manzanita which is soaking right now, so there is potential for a lot of dead spots / settling zones to develop when that is in the tank. So Im guessing I will need at least 2 pumps.
A pump that has caught my eye is the Hydor Koralia series, specifically the Nano Pump 240. Does anyone have any experience with these pumps? These look pretty power efficient and adjustable, and look like they could be easily hidden around my tank.
Just curious. Hopefully someone can offer some suggestions, a 125 gallon tank is quite large and I would like to set it up right!!
Cheers, Matt.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the smaller HK's at all. I'm using a 3 HK's in my 100 gallon square tank (30"x30" x24" tall) and the biggest is a 750 and the smaller is an old HK1. The 240 will be next to useless in a 125. I'd think about a 1050 and a 750 if I were you.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the smaller HK's at all. I'm using a 3 HK's in my 100 gallon square tank (30"x30" x24" tall) and the biggest is a 750 and the smaller is an old HK1. The 240 will be next to useless in a 125. I'd think about a 1050 and a 750 if I were you.


I agree go with the higher flow series, I have both of the ones listed 1050 and 750.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the advice!!
Gives me some confidence in buying these pumps.
So you think I should grab one 750 and one 1050???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smatt said:


> Hey guys thanks for the advice!!
> Gives me some confidence in buying these pumps.
> So you think I should grab one 750 and one 1050???


You may only need one, depending on what kind of decor you have in the tank. If you have "epic" amounts of manzanita, you may consider getting 2 x 1050 and setting it up so that the flow is bounced off the wood. What I like to do is set one up for surface agitation and one down low to move the detritus to the filter. But you have to be careful with sand that you're not pushing all the sand into the filter with a 1050, so in that application. I would set them up in diagonal corners so that the water movement goes across and down and then to the filter intake.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would also plan on at least two, preferably the larger, higher volume ones.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few used hydor for sale $25 each. I would do 2 instead of 1. It also depends on how you want to setup your flow direction.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, looks like I will get a couple of 1050's. If it turns into overkill I can always whack one into my 90g juvenile discus tank.
Will let you know in a couple of weeks what eventuates.
Cheers, Matt.


----------

